# WEDGES what lofts



## vinny613 (Jun 23, 2012)

currently own the following ping tour wedges, 

48 deg, 52 deg, 54, deg, 56, deg, and a 58deg, 

my pitching wedge is 45 degree loft, 

trying to work out how many wedges to place in bag and what lofts to carry , any ideas, can hit all the wedges equally as well and have no particular favourite.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2012)

You need to spread the gaps to suit your distances with a 45 Pw I would be tempted to go 50 54 58. But that's a another wedge as you have 48, 52 gap so therefore I would be tempted to go 52. 56 60, or 52 58, really only you can decide and course conditions may alter choices depending on what you want in the top end of bag.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2012)

My PW is 45*.
Up until a month ago I had 50, 54 and 58 in the bag.
Then I swapped to a 45, 52, 58 setup.
I don't really miss the other 2 and it's given me room for another long club.
But it depends on whether you can hit the feel shots to fill the gaps...


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2012)

Imurg said:



			My PW is 45*.

Then I swapped to a 45, 52, 58 setup.
		
Click to expand...

Perfick and add a 5 wood / 18 hybrid


----------



## connor (Jun 23, 2012)

You all ready own a load of wedges why do you want more lol.

I got a pw at 45 a sw at 55 and a 60 which I only use for bunkers. 
Was thinking about dropping in a 50but it would be totally different club to the pw and sw. So it's just as easy to grip down and try and take some off.


----------



## vinny613 (Jun 23, 2012)

i dont want any more wedges, was just thinking if people had any ideas of what combination they think would be best

have swapped makeup of bag a few times this season and now looking to make a settled choice, currently carrying 48,52,56, 

but think im wasting a club as the gap between pw and 48 is so small


----------



## thecraw (Jun 23, 2012)

My s56 wedge is 46 degrees, I've just added a 50 and dropped the 52 as the gap between the 46 & 52 was about 20-25 yards. I now carry 46, 50 & 56.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			My s56 wedge is 46 degrees, I've just added a 50 and dropped the 52 as the gap between the 46 & 52 was about 20-25 yards. I now carry 46, 50 & 56.
		
Click to expand...

But you've got no 3 iron ya bawheed :ears:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 24, 2012)

I've got 46, 52, 58. Works perfect and never feel like I need any more, frees up the top end to mess around with a bit too!


----------



## One Planer (Jun 24, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I've got 46, 52, 58. Works perfect and never feel like I need any more, frees up the top end to mess around with a bit too!
		
Click to expand...

Is also my answer, except my PW is 47* :thup:


----------

